# Spicy Lime Chili Jerky



## disco (Feb 13, 2020)

I love jerky. I also love spicy food but it doesn’t love me. The question was, could I make a spicy jerky that walked the tightrope between spicy and pain causing? This is my effort.

The first consideration was what kind of spicy? Different spices, peppers and sauces give different kind of heat. Some smack you in the mouth as soon as you eat them. Others have a slow build of heat.

I decided to go Asian. Asian Chili Garlic sauce is very hot without being dangerous and has a slow build to a warming heat. My jerky would try and emulate that by using small Thai chili peppers as the main source of heat.

I picked up an eye of the round roast. I like it for jerky as it is quite lean and fat is the enemy of jerky. It just doesn’t dry well. Although it is leaner, it does have a fat cap and some silverskin. I removed all of that.

This recipe would also be great with venison, elk or moose.

I sliced the meat to about 3/16 inch (48 mm) thick. I weighed the slices.








Then I prepared the marinade. These amounts are for 1 kg (2.2 pounds) meat.

I took the zest off two limes and then squeezed the juice out. I put the zest and juice in a blender. You could use a food processor or put them in a bowl if you are using an immersion blender.

I cut the stems off Thai chilies and cut them in half until I had a little less than 125 ml (1/2 cup) of chilies. I put these in the blender.







I added the following to the blender:


60 ml (1/4 cup plus 2 teaspoons) Worcestershire sauce
60 ml (1/4 cup plus 2 teaspoons) soy sauce
5 ml (1 teaspoon) salt
30 ml (2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoons) brown sugar
3.5 grams (2.5 ml or 1/2 teaspoon) Prague powder #1
1 clove garlic, peeled
8 ml (1 1/2 teaspoon) rice vinegar
I blended until well mixed.

I put the meat in a non-reactive container and poured the mixture over the meat. I tossed the meat thoroughly, covered it and put it in the fridge for 24 hours, stirring the meat a couple of times.







I took the meat out of the marinade and spread it around on my smoker racks. I patted both sides dry with paper towel and let them sit for an hour.

I patted both sides dry and let them sit for another hour and patted both sides dry again.

I preheated my smoker to 200 F (90 C).

I put them in my smoker and smoked for 2 hours.







If you don’t have enough rack space in your smoker, you can put a skewer through the end of each piece and hang the pieces through spaces in the rack.







I made sure the jerky was done by bending it. It should crack at the surface but not break in two. You  can make absolutely sure by probing with an instant read thermometer. The meat needs to be over 155 F (68 C).













Let it cool and store in an airtight container in the fridge. Freeze any that won’t be eaten within a week.

The Verdict

I hate to blow my own horn but, Ta Da! The first thing you taste is a touch of lime. Then a slow heat builds to hot sensation on your tongue but it doesn’t cause any pain. Chili heads will like these but find them a little mild. Us mere mortals will find a definite heat but not over the top.

Disco


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

Hmm, I was thinking about doing a batch of jerky. But wasn't sure what flavor. Now I know! These look fantastic!


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2020)

Disco them seeds can make it hotter the next day.
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

I'd love to be snackin' on that, great piece of work! Like, RAY


----------



## xray (Feb 13, 2020)

That’s some great looking jerky! I need to make more soon. I’d love to try this.

like!


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, looks like a great jerky recipe.  I may just archive that for the future...   

Thanks....

JC


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

Jerky looks great. Recipe sounds delicious


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

Awesome job from the northern master.

Warren


----------



## Tyrus (Feb 13, 2020)

Brand new to this site. I noticed those fine looking jerky and was wondering what kind of smoker you used to accomplish them in such a short time. I have a Lang 48 on a trailer and use a basket set up with charcoal in the firebox along with some accent chunks for a smoky profile and run at the same temp as you. They do look nice and the recipe is definitely  a keeper to try. I like the site and the info here something to draw from but, all those popups can be annoying. Sure wish I had one to try..guess I'll just have to make a batch


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 13, 2020)

That is some awesome jerky. Thanks for the tutorial and recipe.”


----------



## disco (Feb 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Hmm, I was thinking about doing a batch of jerky. But wasn't sure what flavor. Now I know! These look fantastic!



Thanks. They did turn out well.



tropics said:


> Disco them seeds can make it hotter the next day.
> Richie



They definitely add some heat!



sawhorseray said:


> I'd love to be snackin' on that, great piece of work! Like, RAY



Thank, Ray! I appreciate the like.


----------



## disco (Feb 13, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s some great looking jerky! I need to make more soon. I’d love to try this.
> 
> like!



Thanks! It is a nice spicy jerky.



JC in GB said:


> Wow, looks like a great jerky recipe.  I may just archive that for the future...
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> JC



Thanks for the kind words, JC.



TNJAKE said:


> Jerky looks great. Recipe sounds delicious



Thank you, TNJAKE


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks & Sounds Great, Disco!!
And Awesome Step by Step!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Feb 13, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job from the northern master.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren. I told She Who Must Be Obeyed I was a master. She doesn't think so.



Tyrus said:


> Brand new to this site. I noticed those fine looking jerky and was wondering what kind of smoker you used to accomplish them in such a short time. I have a Lang 48 on a trailer and use a basket set up with charcoal in the firebox along with some accent chunks for a smoky profile and run at the same temp as you. They do look nice and the recipe is definitely  a keeper to try. I like the site and the info here something to draw from but, all those popups can be annoying. Sure wish I had one to try..guess I'll just have to make a batch



I smoked these on my Traeger Timberline Pellet smoker. I used to do low temperature smokes for hours for jerky but now I cut the meat at about 3/16 inch thick and smoke it at 200 F for 2 hours. It doesn't totally dry the meat tough and you can get away with that because I use Prague powder #1 and cure the meat. I can't take credit for the method. I got it from the times I bought Hi Mountain cures.

You say "I like the site and the info here something to draw from but, all those popups can be annoying.". Are you referring to my blog or SMF?



SlickRockStones said:


> That is some awesome jerky. Thanks for the tutorial and recipe.”



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2020)

disco said:


> I hate to blow my own horn but,


Toot , toot / Beep , beep . 
Nice work . I bet the flavor is fantastic .


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes sir, you can toot your horn all you want. Your recipes have never steered me wrong yet. This one will be added. Thank you !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

Ha Disco you better work on that tomorrow is the big day for the ladies.

Warren


----------



## disco (Feb 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks & Sounds Great, Disco!!
> And Awesome Step by Step!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...



High words from my inspiration. Thanks, Bear!



chopsaw said:


> Toot , toot / Beep , beep .
> Nice work . I bet the flavor is fantastic .



Har! You are very kind!



Winterrider said:


> Yes sir, you can toot your horn all you want. Your recipes have never steered me wrong yet. This one will be added. Thank you !



I am very grateful for you kind compliment!



HalfSmoked said:


> Ha Disco you better work on that tomorrow is the big day for the ladies.
> 
> Warren



The missus is very forgiving. Thank heaven!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks great!  Man I need to make up a big batch soon.  no matter how mu ch I make its gone in a week.


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Looks great!  Man I need to make up a big batch soon.  no matter how mu ch I make its gone in a week.


I feel your pain. Mine disappears too!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 7, 2020)

disco said:


> I love jerky. I also love spicy food but it doesn’t love me. The question was, could I make a spicy jerky that walked the tightrope between spicy and pain causing? This is my effort.
> 
> The first consideration was what kind of spicy? Different spices, peppers and sauces give different kind of heat. Some smack you in the mouth as soon as you eat them. Others have a slow build of heat.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

rtbbq2 said:


> Looks awesome


Thanks so much!


----------

